# photoshop gurus wanted



## syrenn

So who are you out there? 

I of course am not a photoshop guru but would like some help please  


Since its valentines day i was wondering if it is possible to put red lips on my avatar.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Here ya' go!






Reps will be appreciated.


----------



## Grace

Ill give it a go. Gimme a few to play with it.


----------



## RadiomanATL

The lips aren't visible in your avatar?

And if they were, it would probably violate the TOS.


----------



## daveman




----------



## Grace




----------



## Grace

Yours looks great, dave.


----------



## syrenn

daveman said:


>




woohoo daveman! now we are on to something. Can you make them a "bluer red"


----------



## syrenn

IMEURU said:


>




whoah! candyapple red!! you go girl!


----------



## Grace

lol. I just used the same color as the blindfold.


----------



## syrenn

IMEURU said:


> lol. I just used the same color as the blindfold.



Way cool! doesnt the avi look better with red lips?


----------



## Grace

Much better. 
And I made them look "moist"....so you get more love letters. LOL


----------



## Grace

Since my face didn't turn out too well on my attempt to replace the helmeted one..I think I'll go play with the lower sigline sword. Slap some blood on it since valentines day is coming up. Maybe I'll find a heart to skewer on it too. heh


----------



## syrenn

IMEURU said:


> Much better.
> And I made them look "moist"....so you get more love letters. LOL




And you made them "kisser" a bit more pout.  you did a great job.... Thanks hun.


----------



## syrenn

IMEURU said:


> Since my face didn't turn out too well on my attempt to replace the helmeted one..I think I'll go play with the lower sigline sword. Slap some blood on it since valentines day is coming up. Maybe I'll find a heart to skewer on it too. heh



Can you put red lips on the one you have now?


----------



## Ernie S.

syrenn said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I just used the same color as the blindfold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way cool! doesnt the avi look better with red lips?
Click to expand...

It does! And it looks way hotter in the color Dave used.
Both jobs were excellent and held up well under magnification.


----------



## Grace

Thank you. My pasttime is playing with paintshop pro.
I'm glad you like it. Daves was cool too, but he is a man. Lip color must match outfit. In this case..blue red, not orange red. But I give him kudos cuz he did a great job.


----------



## Grace

syrenn said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since my face didn't turn out too well on my attempt to replace the helmeted one..I think I'll go play with the lower sigline sword. Slap some blood on it since valentines day is coming up. Maybe I'll find a heart to skewer on it too. heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put red lips on the one you have now?
Click to expand...


Probably. But I'm starting to lean on a bloody sword instead since I'm not so lovey dovey with valentines day. Warrior women with helmets look silly with lipstick on.


----------



## syrenn

Ernie S. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I just used the same color as the blindfold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way cool! doesnt the avi look better with red lips?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does! And it looks way hotter in the color Dave used.
> Both jobs were excellent and held up well under magnification.
Click to expand...



Daveman's is great too! i owe everyone reps!


----------



## syrenn

IMEURU said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since my face didn't turn out too well on my attempt to replace the helmeted one..I think I'll go play with the lower sigline sword. Slap some blood on it since valentines day is coming up. Maybe I'll find a heart to skewer on it too. heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put red lips on the one you have now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably. But I'm starting to lean on a bloody sword instead since I'm not so lovey dovey with valentines day. Warrior women with helmets look silly with lipstick on.
Click to expand...


Daveman filled out the whole lip...and that was way cool too! 

You both did a great job. 


I of course know ZERO about photoshop!  Well having the program would help to i am sure


----------



## Ernie S.

syrenn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way cool! doesnt the avi look better with red lips?
> 
> 
> 
> It does! And it looks way hotter in the color Dave used.
> Both jobs were excellent and held up well under magnification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Daveman's is great too! i owe everyone reps!
Click to expand...



I see you went with the color to match the scarf. Good choice, but not as hot as the other.


----------



## syrenn

Ernie S. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does! And it looks way hotter in the color Dave used.
> Both jobs were excellent and held up well under magnification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daveman's is great too! i owe everyone reps!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see you went with the color to match the scarf. Good choice, but not as hot as the other.
Click to expand...



I am torn...they both have good points! The one that IMEURU did is closer to the lipstick that i actually wear so feels more "me"


----------



## Grace

Maybe dave can do a do over in the bloodier red color? Men might not "get" blue reds versus orange reds.

Dave....make it like blood. Just darken what you already did?

Use both, syrenn? Swap back and forth? 

I love playing with stuff. So anytime anyone wants something "special" done to their avatar...I'd be pleased to give it a go.


----------



## syrenn

IMEURU said:


> Maybe dave can do a do over in the bloodier red color? Men might not "get" blue reds versus orange reds.
> 
> Dave....make it like blood. Just darken what you already did?
> 
> Use both, syrenn? Swap back and forth?
> 
> I love playing with stuff. So anytime anyone wants something "special" done to their avatar...I'd be pleased to give it a go.





I love ya!


----------



## Ernie S.

syrenn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daveman's is great too! i owe everyone reps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you went with the color to match the scarf. Good choice, but not as hot as the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am torn...they both have good points! The one that IMEURU did is closer to the lipstick that i actually wear so feels more "me"
Click to expand...

This is the internet, girl. Go for HOT!


----------



## Grace

See? Swap back and forth! 

Smooch


----------



## Ernie S.

IMEURU said:


> Maybe dave can do a do over in the bloodier red color? Men might not "get" blue reds versus orange reds.
> 
> Dave....make it like blood. Just darken what you already did?
> 
> Use both, syrenn? Swap back and forth?
> 
> I love playing with stuff. So anytime anyone wants something "special" done to their avatar...I'd be pleased to give it a go.


Ya think you can put a stronger cam and maybe a supercharger on my bike?


----------



## Ernie S.

syrenn said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe dave can do a do over in the bloodier red color? Men might not "get" blue reds versus orange reds.
> 
> Dave....make it like blood. Just darken what you already did?
> 
> Use both, syrenn? Swap back and forth?
> 
> I love playing with stuff. So anytime anyone wants something "special" done to their avatar...I'd be pleased to give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love ya!
Click to expand...

Smokin!!!


----------



## Ropey

syrenn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daveman's is great too! i owe everyone reps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you went with the color to match the scarf. Good choice, but not as hot as the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am torn...they both have good points! The one that IMEURU did is closer to the lipstick that i actually wear so feels more "me"
Click to expand...


Link to your lips please.  For verification purposes of course.


----------



## Ernie S.

Ropey said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you went with the color to match the scarf. Good choice, but not as hot as the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am torn...they both have good points! The one that IMEURU did is closer to the lipstick that i actually wear so feels more "me"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to your lips please.  For verification purposes of course.
Click to expand...

LIPS ERNIE, he said LIPS. Sorry I'm stuck on her profile picture.


----------



## Grace

I now have a impaled heart on my sword. I'm ready for valentines day now. Anyone wanna be my sweetheart?


----------



## The Infidel

IMEURU said:


> I now have a impaled heart on my sword. I'm ready for valentines day now. Anyone wanna be my sweetheart?



thats awesome!


----------



## syrenn

IMEURU said:


> I now have a impaled heart on my sword. I'm ready for valentines day now. Anyone wanna be my sweetheart?




COOL! 

show show!


----------



## Grace

Do we have a bowing smilie? Well..never mind.

(Curtsey)

thank you


----------



## AquaAthena

syrenn said:


> So who are you out there?
> 
> I of course am not a photoshop guru but would like some help please
> 
> 
> Since its valentines day i was wondering if it is possible to put red lips on my avatar.



Here's the matching "rest of the story" lol, but for the week-end only... *WOO*


----------



## syrenn

AquaAthena said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who are you out there?
> 
> I of course am not a photoshop guru but would like some help please
> 
> 
> Since its valentines day i was wondering if it is possible to put red lips on my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the matching "rest of the story" lol, but for the week-end only... *WOO*
Click to expand...



woohoo...now that is one smoking avi you to there AA


----------



## The Infidel

syrenn said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who are you out there?
> 
> I of course am not a photoshop guru but would like some help please
> 
> 
> Since its valentines day i was wondering if it is possible to put red lips on my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the matching "rest of the story" lol, but for the week-end only... *WOO*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> woohoo...now that is one smoking avi you to there AA
Click to expand...


 Dayyuuummmnnnnn!

Im kicking syrenn to the curve


----------



## Grace

I feel very overdressed in my armor.

Love the rest of the outfit AquaThena. The red shoe really umphs up the theme.


----------



## AquaAthena

IMEURU said:


> Do we have a bowing smilie? Well..never mind.
> 
> (Curtsey)
> 
> thank you



Very nice! Love that touch!!!


----------



## AquaAthena

IMEURU said:


> I feel very overdressed in my armor.
> 
> Love the rest of the outfit AquaThena. The red shoe really umphs up the theme.



Lol, we were typing each other at the same time. Mutual Admiration thing-y. Thx.


----------



## Ernie S.

IMEURU said:


> I now have a impaled heart on my sword. I'm ready for valentines day now. Anyone wanna be my sweetheart?


I'll pass. I need my heart for now, but thanks.


----------



## syrenn

Ernie S. said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now have a impaled heart on my sword. I'm ready for valentines day now. Anyone wanna be my sweetheart?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pass. I need my heart for now, but thanks.
Click to expand...


We need to get that bike of your tricked out in candyapple red now too!


----------



## Ernie S.

syrenn said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who are you out there?
> 
> I of course am not a photoshop guru but would like some help please
> 
> 
> Since its valentines day i was wondering if it is possible to put red lips on my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the matching "rest of the story" lol, but for the week-end only... *WOO*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> woohoo...now that is one smoking avi you to there AA
Click to expand...

Quite right!


----------



## Ernie S.

syrenn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now have a impaled heart on my sword. I'm ready for valentines day now. Anyone wanna be my sweetheart?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pass. I need my heart for now, but thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to get that bike of your tricked out in candyapple red now too!
Click to expand...

Sorry but don't mess with Mighty Whitey. I might tie my buddy Elmo to the handlebars, but I'm the good guy in this here horse opera and I always ride the white horse.


----------



## Grace

Ernie S. said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now have a impaled heart on my sword. I'm ready for valentines day now. Anyone wanna be my sweetheart?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pass. I need my heart for now, but thanks.
Click to expand...


Sniff, sniff.


----------



## sitarro

I went with the matching color.


----------



## AVG-JOE

A three + page thread on syrenn's lips.....



This Planet ROCKS!​


----------



## syrenn

sitarro said:


> I went with the matching color.



Very cool! Thank you.


----------



## Ernie S.

sitarro said:


> I went with the matching color.


Obviously female...


----------



## syrenn

AVG-JOE said:


> A three + page thread on syrenn's lips.....
> 
> 
> 
> This Planet ROCKS!​




Which version do you like AJ?


----------



## Grace

I like sitarro's! They are more full lips. Moist, too! And it matches the scarf to boot. Can't get better than that, lol.


----------



## syrenn

I love them ALL!!! 

You photoshop guru's ROCK!


----------



## Ernie S.

Does anyone think I should change my avi for Valentine's Day?


----------



## syrenn

Ernie S. said:


> Does anyone think I should change my avi for Valentine's Day?




cute!



come one...do it!


----------



## AVG-JOE

syrenn said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> A three + page thread on syrenn's lips.....
> 
> 
> 
> This Planet ROCKS!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which version do you like AJ?
Click to expand...


Gonna vote for Dave's art.  The dark is nice but I'm feeling playful tonight, not formal.


----------



## Ernie S.

syrenn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think I should change my avi for Valentine's Day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> 
> 
> come one...do it!
Click to expand...

Posing for the shot was bad enough.


----------



## syrenn

Ernie S. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think I should change my avi for Valentine's Day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> 
> 
> come one...do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posing for the shot was bad enough.
Click to expand...


lol..and it is still cute!


----------



## DiveCon

syrenn said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe dave can do a do over in the bloodier red color? Men might not "get" blue reds versus orange reds.
> 
> Dave....make it like blood. Just darken what you already did?
> 
> Use both, syrenn? Swap back and forth?
> 
> I love playing with stuff. So anytime anyone wants something "special" done to their avatar...I'd be pleased to give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love ya!
Click to expand...

i think it would look better with a frost pink


----------



## syrenn

DiveCon said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe dave can do a do over in the bloodier red color? Men might not "get" blue reds versus orange reds.
> 
> Dave....make it like blood. Just darken what you already did?
> 
> Use both, syrenn? Swap back and forth?
> 
> I love playing with stuff. So anytime anyone wants something "special" done to their avatar...I'd be pleased to give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think it would look better with a frost pink
Click to expand...



Can you do frost pink?


----------



## Ernie S.

syrenn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> 
> 
> come one...do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Posing for the shot was bad enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol..and it is still cute!
Click to expand...

  Like a very wise person once said, Sometimes I do use a picture of myself for my avatar......


----------



## syrenn

Ernie S. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posing for the shot was bad enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol..and it is still cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like a very wise person once said, Sometimes I do use a picture of myself for my avatar......
Click to expand...







OK...time for bed everyone. Thank you everyone for input on my lips


----------



## DiveCon

syrenn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love ya!
> 
> 
> 
> i think it would look better with a frost pink
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you do frost pink?
Click to expand...

no i dont have photoshop


----------



## sitarro

IMEURU said:


> I like sitarro's! They are more full lips. Moist, too! And it matches the scarf to boot. Can't get better than that, lol.



Thank you IMEURU. I actually liked the shape that you used better but that woman has some huge lips, make Angelina jealous. Then again it was hard to see exactly where the lines were with the lack of resolution. I liked how you highlighted the lower lip too. I thought that matching the blindfold was the obvious choice, it's how I would have had her made up if I was the photographer. I can't believe Ernie assumed I was female for that.


----------



## sitarro

Did someone request frosted pink?


----------



## Grace

sitarro said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like sitarro's! They are more full lips. Moist, too! And it matches the scarf to boot. Can't get better than that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you IMEURU. I actually liked the shape that you used better but that woman has some huge lips, make Angelina jealous. Then again it was hard to see exactly where the lines were with the lack of resolution. I liked how you highlighted the lower lip too. I thought that matching the blindfold was the obvious choice, it's how I would have had her made up if I was the photographer. I can't believe Ernie assumed I was female for that.
Click to expand...


Yeah, the resolution made it nothing but pixels, lol. Couldn't see where the lips started and ended..so I guessed. I just used my eyedropper tool, copied the blindfold, used the paint brush for the first dot, then did the smudge for the rest of it. And for smoothing it all out, I use the Smooth tool.

Many moons ago, a friend made me learn paint shop pro. I have loved it ever since. Only thing I don't know how to do is animation. But, seeing as how I came from a webtv and not knowing diddly squat and learning html there, straight to a pc and having to learn what all those gadgets are..I'm pretty happy with fiddlyfarting around with graphics. And there is so much I DON'T know.


----------



## sitarro

IMEURU said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like sitarro's! They are more full lips. Moist, too! And it matches the scarf to boot. Can't get better than that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you IMEURU. I actually liked the shape that you used better but that woman has some huge lips, make Angelina jealous. Then again it was hard to see exactly where the lines were with the lack of resolution. I liked how you highlighted the lower lip too. I thought that matching the blindfold was the obvious choice, it's how I would have had her made up if I was the photographer. I can't believe Ernie assumed I was female for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the resolution made it nothing but pixels, lol. Couldn't see where the lips started and ended..so I guessed. I just used my eyedropper tool, copied the blindfold, used the paint brush for the first dot, then did the smudge for the rest of it. And for smoothing it all out, I use the Smooth tool.
> 
> Many moons ago, a friend made me learn paint shop pro. I have loved it ever since. Only thing I don't know how to do is animation. But, seeing as how I came from a webtv and not knowing diddly squat and learning html there, straight to a pc and having to learn what all those gadgets are..I'm pretty happy with fiddlyfarting around with graphics. And there is so much I DON'T know.
Click to expand...


You wouldn't know it from your work, you have a great eye, the heart looks quite real. I have a Wacom tablet and it makes a huge difference. I have been drawing since I was 3 so a stylus is much more comfortable for me than a mouse. It is infinitely more responsive than a mouse also, it is literally not possible to do what you can with the pen with a mouse. The nib has somewhere around 1300 increments of pressure sensitivity. The newest one has 2,500. With the mouse, if you set 50 % flow, that's all you get. With the pen it depends how hard you you press, you can go from 0-50 percent with the same setting. Takes some getting used to but once you do it opens up a lot of possibilities.


----------



## Grace

I have no clue what a Wacom Tablet is. I do everything with a mouse. And yes, I cuss a lot in the process cuz drawing with a frigging mouse isn't an easy task, lol. But...I figure I can teach myself, once I learn what a Wacom is.
I also have done art since an early age. I taught myself how to paint with oils using a library book. Now I just use acrylics....the ones in the little bottle you get at the hardware store. I don't use tube paints.

I started off as doing just portraits, in pencil only. But I loved color..and was always amazed at painting I saw...so I wanted to try it. That was many moons ago. Then I discovered I didn't really like canvas. I liked weird surfaces. I painted my bedroom door with the face of Frank Zappa..the closet door, Jim Morrison. Then it progressed to walls..and furniture. Now it's just furniture..IF my hands let me (rheumatoid arthritis). When it is on hiatus and I have a dresser or coffee table or end table, I paint them. When it is in full flare up...I just groan and rock a lot with finger pain.

Anyway....this is the first piece (octogon shaped coffee table) I ever did that wound up making me an international artist, lol. It is painted with housepaint background (black, green and blue), the fish are acrylic and the lilypads are raised because they are smeared globs of spackle that I painted so it is more dimensional. It wound up in Russia via someone seeing it on the net.


----------



## DiveCon

Wacom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Grace

Wow. That looks like fun. But it also looks extremely expensive. So...I will continue with my cussing and my mouse, lol.


----------



## DiveCon

wacom tablet items - Get great deals on Computers Networking, Electronics items on eBay.com!


----------



## sitarro

IMEURU said:


> I have no clue what a Wacom Tablet is. I do everything with a mouse. And yes, I cuss a lot in the process cuz drawing with a frigging mouse isn't an easy task, lol. But...I figure I can teach myself, once I learn what a Wacom is.
> I also have done art since an early age. I taught myself how to paint with oils using a library book. Now I just use acrylics....the ones in the little bottle you get at the hardware store. I don't use tube paints.
> 
> I started off as doing just portraits, in pencil only. But I loved color..and was always amazed at painting I saw...so I wanted to try it. That was many moons ago. Then I discovered I didn't really like canvas. I liked weird surfaces. I painted my bedroom door with the face of Frank Zappa..the closet door, Jim Morrison. Then it progressed to walls..and furniture. Now it's just furniture..IF my hands let me (rheumatoid arthritis). When it is on hiatus and I have a dresser or coffee table or end table, I paint them. When it is in full flare up...I just groan and rock a lot with finger pain.
> 
> Anyway....this is the first piece (octogon shaped coffee table) I ever did that wound up making me an international artist, lol. It is painted with housepaint background (black, green and blue), the fish are acrylic and the lilypads are raised because they are smeared globs of spackle that I painted so it is more dimensional. It wound up in Russia via someone seeing it on the net.



That looks great, I like the multidimensional quality. Here is a place that has a small Wacom Bamboo, great way to start out, they have it for 55 bucks.

Wacom Tech Ctl460 Bamboo Pen Graphics Tablet -

within a day you will say you can't believe you ever tried to draw with a bar of soap.

The tablet I use is the Intuos 3, it's a bit more expensive and actually there is a version 4 now. Here is a refurbished 9x12 Wacom Intuos 4, very nice machine.....

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Wacom-PTK640-Intuos4-Factory-Refurbished/dp/B003IY32GO]Amazon.com: Wacom PTK640 Black Intuos4 Medium Pen Tablet with Pen & Mouse (Factory Refurbished) - Newest Model: Electronics[/ame]

it's obviously more expensive but very well made.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

+1


----------



## daveman

Thanks for the kind words, everyone.  Syrenn, you made the right choice.  

As a typical guy, I have limited comprehension of color.  

But here's something for the 4th of July, Syrenn:


----------



## daveman

IMEURU said:


> Yours looks great, dave.



Thanks.  Yours looks better.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Make them "street walker" red...


----------



## Ernie S.

sitarro said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like sitarro's! They are more full lips. Moist, too! And it matches the scarf to boot. Can't get better than that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you IMEURU. I actually liked the shape that you used better but that woman has some huge lips, make Angelina jealous. Then again it was hard to see exactly where the lines were with the lack of resolution. I liked how you highlighted the lower lip too. I thought that matching the blindfold was the obvious choice, it's how I would have had her made up if I was the photographer. I can't believe Ernie assumed I was female for that.
Click to expand...

It was the matching color thing; usually more important to a woman than a guy who wears black tee-shirts and jeans.


----------



## syrenn

sitarro said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like sitarro's! They are more full lips. Moist, too! And it matches the scarf to boot. Can't get better than that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you IMEURU. I actually liked the shape that you used better but that woman has some huge lips, make Angelina jealous. Then again it was hard to see exactly where the lines were with the lack of resolution. I liked how you highlighted the lower lip too. I thought that matching the blindfold was the obvious choice, it's how I would have had her made up if I was the photographer. I can't believe Ernie assumed I was female for that.
Click to expand...


You did great! I owe you reps but it wont let me....  but is coming. Thanks again for the red lips


----------



## syrenn

sitarro said:


> Did someone request frosted pink?



Cool! What do you think...pink or red?


----------



## syrenn

daveman said:


> Thanks for the kind words, everyone.  Syrenn, you made the right choice.
> 
> As a typical guy, I have limited comprehension of color.
> 
> But here's something for the 4th of July, Syrenn:





lol... you go daveman! how fun is that?


----------



## Ropey

sitarro said:


> Did someone request frosted pink?



Very nice. I like this one very much.


----------



## daveman

syrenn said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, everyone.  Syrenn, you made the right choice.
> 
> As a typical guy, I have limited comprehension of color.
> 
> But here's something for the 4th of July, Syrenn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... you go daveman! how fun is that?
Click to expand...

  Thanks!


----------



## syrenn

Alright you photo shop gurus..i have another one for you. 






I am thinking a deep rosy color for the lips. Though something red would be fun too.


----------



## sitarro

Rosy enough?


----------



## syrenn

sitarro said:


> Rosy enough?





WOW great job! Very Very nice color!!!  

I dont know,what do you think? Deeper?


----------



## Ropey

Very nice work Sitaro. You even fixed the original issue with the lip corners.


----------



## Grace




----------



## Grace




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Grace

I love sitarro's....but I like my sparkly kiss in her hand better. I brightened it so it looks like more diamonds, lol.


----------



## syrenn

sintarros lips are a beautiful classic rose. ..yummy.  And yep, your kiss does sparkle! 

I hope that his is fun for all of you too.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Would one of ya'll put some hot, nerdy bookworm-type glasses on AquaAthena's avi?


----------



## syrenn

Midnight Marauder said:


> Would one of ya'll put some hot, nerdy bookworm-type glasses on AquaAthena's avi?



Not sure about the glasses but some deep rose lips would be hot! 


Then again AquaAthena is ALWAYS hot!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

syrenn said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would one of ya'll put some hot, nerdy bookworm-type glasses on AquaAthena's avi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the glasses but some deep rose lips would be hot!
Click to expand...

Gotta have the glasses for that titillating "repressed" look. Preferably with her eyes looking just over the top rim of them.


----------



## syrenn

I want to know how they make some of those avis move...lol


----------



## Grace

syrenn said:


> sintarros lips are a beautiful classic rose. ..yummy.  And yep, your kiss does sparkle!
> 
> I hope that his is fun for all of you too.



I love playing with graphics, so yes..it's fun. Unfortunately..I can't do animated stuff. Never learned how and it's confusing to me when I tried to teach myself.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

syrenn said:


> I want to know how they make some of those avis move...lol


Animated gifs.

I use The Gimp, it's open source and free, can do anything photoshop can do.

Not very good with it yet though.


----------



## syrenn

Midnight Marauder said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know how they make some of those avis move...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Animated gifs.
> 
> I use The Gimp, it's open source and free, can do anything photoshop can do.
> 
> Not very good with it yet though.
Click to expand...


Really? I will have to check that out. Thanks MM


----------



## Midnight Marauder

syrenn said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know how they make some of those avis move...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Animated gifs.
> 
> I use The Gimp, it's open source and free, can do anything photoshop can do.
> 
> Not very good with it yet though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I will have to check that out. Thanks MM
Click to expand...

Irfanview is another free handy one for image work. I am pretty good with it. But it's not as versatile or capable as The Gimp.

I did this with Irfanview a couple of years ago, from the cover image of the "F-Troop" DVD:


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

syrenn said:


> I want to know how they make some of those avis move...lol


You mean like this?


----------



## syrenn

mr.fitnah said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i want to know how they make some of those avis move...lol
> 
> 
> 
> you mean like this?
Click to expand...



wow!


----------



## syrenn

Mr.Fitnah said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know how they make some of those avis move...lol
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
Click to expand...




VERY COOL!!!...  can you make the lips "kiss a bit?"


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Not really


----------



## syrenn

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Not really





WOW...look at that! 


Way cool Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

yuck


----------



## Ernie S.

I played with the lips a bit. Looks ok to me, but what do I know? click on the picture.


----------



## syrenn

Ernie S. said:


> I played with the lips a bit. Looks ok to me, but what do I know? click on the picture.




Very nice job! 


ok..this is sorta fun.


----------



## Grace

Mr.Fitnah said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know how they make some of those avis move...lol
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
Click to expand...


Oh I LOVE the bling!!!


----------



## syrenn

IMEURU said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know how they make some of those avis move...lol
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I LOVE the bling!!!
Click to expand...



Got to love photo shot gurus! I love it too!


----------

